
The impact of Google’s bold move - CTO of HP Client Cloud Services - niyazpk
http://www.susiewee.com/blog/2010/01/13/the-impact-of-googles-bold-move/
======
macmac
That has to be the worst analysis of Google's move I have read thus far.
Google's move only appears irrational because the very idea of a corporation
actually continuously evaluating the morality of it's actions is completely
alien to her. It is not as if Google hasn't realised the consequences of it's
move, it just chooses to make it irrespectively.

